# gary littlejohn 26'' cruiser build



## looneymatthew (Feb 1, 2014)

picked up this 26" last year and made some changes.
new seat
new seatpost/clamp
 new wheel set 
n.o.s. decals set
different bars


----------



## schwinnderella (Feb 1, 2014)

Very nice, I like it.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 1, 2014)

Change is good, ready for cruising.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 1, 2014)

*stem*

Very nice cruiser. I remember they seemed so huge when I was a kid. Now when I throw a leg over my twenty inch Mongoose it's TINY. Did I spy a Pro Neck stem? Love it.


----------

